# offshore radio



## BigSlick (Jun 13, 2010)

anybody got any recommendations on a good offshore radio that doesnt cost an arm and a leg. Every $99 dollar radio ive bought works for about a year then craps out. radio box is sealed from the outside elements and it doesnt get corroded so i think it just might be the brands that i chose. is there a particular brand that is just tough and dependable?


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

*ICOM is best*

Based on my experience ICOM makes the best VHF, SSB and Ham radios available. I installed an ICOM VHF in my boat in 1987. It has had several nearby lightening strikes that took out my Furuno radar and GPS, boom boxes and other electronics, but the 24 year old ICOM is still working.

On my center console and pontoon boats I have the less expensive Uniden VHF's. One is six years old and still works fine. These radios are about $100 at West Marine.

You could have other problems, like voltage spiking when your engine starts. Keep your VHF turned off until the engine is running. Also, check voltage input at the back of the radio, first in recieve only, then while the mike is keyed, (transmitting). If you have a significant voltage drop then check your wiring, particularly any splices.

Tom KA6WPG


----------



## BigSlick (Jun 13, 2010)

appreciate the tips. Might drive out to bass pro tomorrow to see what they got.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> Based on my experience ICOM makes the best VHF


That's still debatable. 

I'd put a Standard /Horizon beside one any day.

Now let me tell you the other reason I prefer Standard /Horizon over Icom.

Space! The Standard /Horizons take up less space and yet display larger numbers.

When asked about a good / cheaper VHF. The old standby of a Standard /Horizon Quest X is hard to beat.

This is also with a 529 Digital brand antenna.

I do not put ShakeySpear antennas on any boats.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

This one is $118.

http://www.boemarine.com/products/GX1500SB/standard-horizon-quest-x-black-vhf-radio


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

*Bobby have you ever been out of sight of land?*

***:shifty:


X-Shark said:


> That's still debatable.
> 
> I'd put a Standard /Horizon beside one any day.
> 
> ...


***My 23' Shakespeare SSB/Ham antenna has communicated with Australia and South Africa from Bayou Chico.
There is more to effective comm than the antenna or brand of radio.

:whistling:

Come on over and lets have a friendly discussion over a beer or so

1955 - 1958 MOS 2531 Radio Operator USMC
1982 - present Amateur Radio Operator General License KA6WPG
1988 - 2007 Lived aboard and cruised 9 years in my Cal 46 with VHF, SSB and Ham in 10+ countrys talking on the radio and keeping out of trouble.

I have Guinness, Sam Adams and Yuengling. Sorry no "Making Love in a Canoe Beer"

Tom:thumbup:


----------



## BigSlick (Jun 13, 2010)

yeah it's kind of a weird thing. I'm not so sure on shakespeare's antenna quality. that's what i have now. The radio turns on and acts like its working, i just can't hear anybody. Not even if i put it on wx. tried adjusting squelch and all that....nothing. I am willing to try a new antenna first before i get a new radio. is there a place in town with a good price on antennas or would it be better to buy online or bass pro?


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

*West Marine matches prices*

You don't have to go all over town or pay shipping, just go to the nearest West Marine store and take an ad or quote for the same item, and you will pay the same price.

I do not understand the Shakespeare antenna bashing. I have been using them for years with no problems. Well, except when I forgot to lower it and went under the Navy Blvd. bridge.:whistling:

I have noticed that some older VHF radios will have speaker failure. Repairing it is usually more costly than getting a new radio at $99.00.
If your radio has an external speaker jack, try another speaker and see if it will work.

Tom


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> I do not understand the Shakespeare antenna bashing.


It's actually pretty simple. Shakespeare makes about 4 different levels of antennas. The cheaper ones have shown up on a lot of boats. The guts rattle in them. A Digital does not.

Quite a few years ago now we had a few guys just switch from a higher end Shakespeare to a Digital brand and got much better numbers thru the meter. Same radio was used.
Yes their connectors were good, but this brings up the other reason for going with a Digital brand.

They have a factory mini connector already installed and tested. Another larger connector /adepter screws right on that connector.

This makes your install faster and correct. As you know a lot of the problems are caused by the adding of the connector.

That mini connector on the Digital never needs to be cut off, as it's just slightly larger than the coax itself.

I'm really only talking about a antenna that is 8ft long and what is most common on any trailer boat around here.

This brings up another point. People forget.....A antenna can get broken easily on a trailer boat. Forget to put it down and hit a bridge or tree limb and Snap. Now you need a new antenna.

With the Blue Seas cable clams installed for the coax to run thru and the use of a Digital Antenna there is no soldering, thus a replacement antenna takes only about 45mins to reinstall nice and neat.

The one last thing I like about Digital antennas is I can get them in Black.


----------



## marriemb (Jul 1, 2010)

Off shore radios are always important. Different types are available with more updated features. You can try out the Ocean Whaler 565. 
For more information you can have a link in the following link..http://www.marinews.com/boating/boat-test/ocean-whaler-565-offshore/571/


----------

